# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  إعلان هام  بخصوص امتحان الفرقة الأولى انتظام  (علم الإجرام )

## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرحبا طلابي الأعزاء بالفرقة الأولى (انتظام)

في البداية أود الاعتذار عن عدم حضوري محاضرة يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 7 مايو 2013

بسبب العطلة الرسمية 

فيما يتعلق بالموضوعات محل الامتحان فهي تشمل كل ما شرح في المحاضرات ما عدا الجزء الخاص

بالعوامل الداخلية للإجرام فلن يدخل ضمن موضوعات الامتحان النهائي ويقتصر الطالب فقط على قراءته 

بالنسبة لشكل الامتحان فهو كالتالي :

القسم الأول : علم الإجرام 
سؤالين : كل سؤال من خمس درجات 

يمكن للطلاب طرح أي سؤال وسأقوم بالرد عليه 

خالص تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

طلابي الأعزاء بالفرقة الأولى (انتساب)

ما كتبته أعلاه في نفس الموضوع لا ينطبق عليكم وإنما هو خاص بطلاب الفرقة الأولى انتظام فقط 

لكن بالنسبة لطلاب الانتساب فسبق تحديد الموضوعات محل الامتحان في أخر محاضرة لي معكم

كما قمت بتحديد نظام الامتحان

----------


## emee

حضرتك انا كنت تعبانة ومش جيت اخر اسبوع فى المحاضرات الاخيرة ومش عارفه حضرتك حددت ايه ولاعرفت ايه مواضيع الهامة 
فارجو من حضرتك يا دكتورة انك تساعدينى 
وبجد انتى من الدكاترة اللى بحبها جدا وبحب احضر ليها علشان كنت بفهم منك جدا وياريت حضرتك تستمرى معنا لغاية التخرج ان شاء الله

----------

